# Who was your teenage crush?



## Norrin Radd (Feb 9, 2016)

no not the girl in your class at school but on the telly or in the movies.

who can forget Jane Fonda in the opening credits for the film BARBARELLA.
or Raquel Welch in a million years bc.
they both worked pretty good for me.
so who floated your boat.?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 9, 2016)

Can't wait for Fragger's confession...&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
Sally James from Tiswas for me...


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 9, 2016)

Hayley Mills, I was so in love with that girl!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 9, 2016)

Imurg said:



*Can't wait for Fragger's confession..*.&#62978;&#62978;&#62978;&#62978;&#62978;&#62978;
Sally James from Tiswas for me...
		
Click to expand...

 please no men


----------



## Big Whacker (Feb 9, 2016)

Sam Fox  for me.

Post edited


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 9, 2016)

The Fonz. Early teens I was a member of his fan club, then discovered Bruce Springsteen and the crush continues!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 9, 2016)

Wendy James


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 9, 2016)

If you really had a crush on them you would post a pic.     some names here I've never heard of. :rofl:


----------



## Rooter (Feb 9, 2016)

Kylie, then Rachel Stevens.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 9, 2016)

From the 70's, Stevie Nicks. Just wow!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 9, 2016)

Sally James and Kylie. Yes I'm shallow


----------



## Tongo (Feb 9, 2016)

Seem to remember taking a liking to a handful of Blue Peter Presenters. So Emma Forbes, Katie Hill and Konnie Huq for instance.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 9, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Seem to remember taking a liking to a handful of Blue Peter Presenters. So Emma Forbes, Katie Hill and Konnie Huq for instance.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly I was too old by then. It was Val Singleton and Lesley Judd in my time.


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 9, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			If you really had a crush on them you would post a pic.     some names here I've never heard of. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, don't know how to post a link - but you can google, young Hayley Mills - she was gorgeous!


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 9, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Can't wait for Fragger's confession...&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
Sally James from Tiswas for me...
		
Click to expand...

Good shout :thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 9, 2016)

Jet-Gladiators
Louise Nurding
Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## richart (Feb 9, 2016)

Emma Peel.


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 9, 2016)

Then..... Tiffany

Now.... Rachel Riley


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 9, 2016)

Clare Grogan
Kim Wilde
Kylie


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 9, 2016)

I nearly kicked off then when you said no girls from skool. 
Then i realised Miss MacKenzie was me spanish teacher so it does count. Only reason i stuck with spanish for three years and learnt sod all. 
Miss Mackenzie was massively deformed between her belly button and her clavicles.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 9, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			From the 70's, Stevie Nicks. Just wow!
		
Click to expand...

Now, ham, egg and chip


----------



## Crocodile JD (Feb 9, 2016)

Agnetha Faltskog (Blond out of ABBA) saw ABBA the movie about 5 times over when I was a lad


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 9, 2016)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Clare Grogan
Kim Wilde
Kylie
		
Click to expand...

Cracking shout on Clare Grogan. Where's my Gregory's Girl video?


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 9, 2016)

for the older lads ,do you remember Blakes Seven , Servalan , what was it about her that made me want to spend a half hour on my own after watching it.


----------



## richart (Feb 9, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Cracking shout on Clare Grogan. Where's my Gregory's Girl video?
		
Click to expand...

 Shame that she peaked in that film.:mmm:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 9, 2016)

The poacher said:



			for the older lads ,do you remember Blakes Seven , Servalan , what was it about her that made me want to spend a half hour on my own after watching it.

Click to expand...

She didn't do it for me but Jo Grant from Dr Who did


----------



## richart (Feb 9, 2016)

Glynis Barber was rather tasty.:thup:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 9, 2016)

Daisy Duke
End Of Thread


----------



## JohnnyDee (Feb 9, 2016)

Dorothy Lamour and Mae West for me...no hang on, that's Chrisd or Smiffy 

Two that did it for the young bag of hormonal churings that was Johnnydee were Sally Thomsett & Paula Wilcox from Man About the House.

For the benefit of Garyinderry here's a photo (you'll have to ignore Richard O'Sullivan - the thorn between two roses.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 9, 2016)

if we are talking Dr Who then its got to be Elizabeth Sladen aka Sarah Jane


----------



## adam6177 (Feb 9, 2016)

Cindy Crawford


----------



## Fish (Feb 9, 2016)

Suzi Quatro & Hayley Mills, still love watching the old movies with Hayley in, the 2 of them are a world apart but they ticked the boxes for different reasons.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 9, 2016)

The poacher said:



			if we are talking Dr Who then its got to be Elizabeth Sladen aka Sarah Jane
		
Click to expand...

Nice (and a shame Elizabeth Sladen died so young) but Katy Manning just nicks it for me.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 9, 2016)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Clare Grogan
		
Click to expand...


Ah, someone of my era! No Debbie Harry though? And as a former goth, I would give an honourable mention for Siouxsie Sioux.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 9, 2016)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Ah, someone of my era! No Debbie Harry though? And as a former goth, I would give an honourable mention for Siouxsie Sioux.
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts on Siouxsie aren't honourable


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 9, 2016)

This is my current crush - Tara Nowy, daughter of Fish (ex Marillion) and someone I've met numerous times backstage. A model, she's arguably more attractive with minimal make up and in jeans. 

http://www.heraldscotland.com/life_...ing__mentoring_and_having_a_rock_star_father/


----------



## arnieboy (Feb 9, 2016)

The bird in Follyfoot. I know, I'm ancient.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 9, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			My thoughts on Siouxsie aren't honourable
		
Click to expand...

Is your signature relevant here?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 9, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Daisy Duke
End Of Thread 

Click to expand...

Er...aren't we forgetting someone......?


----------



## User20205 (Feb 9, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			This is my current crush - Tara Nowy, daughter of Fish (ex Marillion) and someone I've met numerous times backstage. A model, she's arguably more attractive with minimal make up and in jeans. 

http://www.heraldscotland.com/life_...ing__mentoring_and_having_a_rock_star_father/

Click to expand...

You're not supposed to have one in your 50's homie. There's another name for that


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 9, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Er...aren't we forgetting someone......?
		
Click to expand...

Oh do tell!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 9, 2016)

therod said:



			You're not supposed to have one in your 50's homie. There's another name for that 

Click to expand...

Probably not but she's gorgeous, likes a drink, swears worse than her old man and is a footie fan. What's not to like


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 9, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Er...aren't we forgetting someone......?
		
Click to expand...

Err, im getting old, you may have to jog the old grey matter


----------



## cookelad (Feb 9, 2016)

Denise Van Outen on the Big Breakfast used to get my day off on the right foot!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 9, 2016)

richart said:



			Glynis Barber was rather tasty.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Rather apt that last weekend was the Super Bowl because I was at a SB party hosted by Channel 4 some xxxx years ago (number restricted on embarrassment reasons) where she and Michael Brandon first got together.   Brandon is a massive NY Giants fan and with what Glynis was wearing, or not wearing that night, he got focused on two other Giants in the room


----------



## richart (Feb 9, 2016)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Rather apt that last weekend was the Super Bowl because I was at a SB party hosted by Channel 4 some xxxx years ago (number restricted on embarrassment reasons) where she and Michael Brandon first got together.   Brandon is a massive NY Giants fan and with what Glynis was wearing, or not wearing that night, he got focused on two other Giants in the room  

Click to expand...

 I assume you have photos ?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 9, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Err, im getting old, you may have to jog the old grey matter 

Click to expand...

Really...??
The clue is on the back of your phone....


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 9, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Really...??
The clue is on the back of your phone....
		
Click to expand...

Eve! It's an Apple phone. Is he really that old?!


----------



## richart (Feb 9, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Eve! It's an Apple phone. Is it really that old?!
		
Click to expand...

 Perhaps it was Buzby ?


----------



## Del_Boy (Feb 9, 2016)

Liz Hurley, Kathy Lloyd, Linda Lusardi


----------



## ruff-driver (Feb 9, 2016)

therod said:



			You're not supposed to have one in your 50's homie. There's another name for that 

Click to expand...

op. yewtree  

oh for me..


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 9, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Really...??
The clue is on the back of your phone....
		
Click to expand...

OK I admit to having a Thunderbirds Phone Case 



But I never had a thing for Parker.........
Although I think that you think that I had a thing for Tin Tin, 

Now if you had said Aqua Marina from Stingray, you might be closer


----------



## User20205 (Feb 9, 2016)

Wilma Deering from Buck Rogers  :thup:


----------



## JohnnyDee (Feb 9, 2016)

My best mate had a 'thing' for Josie from Josie and the Pussycats - and I'm talking about this original cartoon version.


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 9, 2016)

Sandy Shaw


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 9, 2016)

richart said:



			I assume you have photos ?

Click to expand...

Just slightly before the advent of mobile phone cameras RichardT!   Ok it was Jan 1986 and the Bears v Patriots Super Bowl at the Video Cafe in London.  Nicky Horne was presenting the live coverage and he couldn't take his eyes of her assets.  Then again, he was so small they would have been at eye level!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 9, 2016)

their is so many ,
Sarah michelle Gellar and Charisma Carpenter from Buffy the vampire slayer.
Kate Beckinsale
Megan Fox
Shania Twain...hubba hubba.
and far too many to list.


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 9, 2016)

Kate Bush :whoo:


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 9, 2016)

Alexandra Bastedo from a TV program called The Champions.


----------



## Fish (Feb 9, 2016)

srixon 1 said:



			Alexandra Bastedo from a TV program called The Champions.
		
Click to expand...

I've met her, I made a decent donation to her sanctuary and I got an invite to her home, lots of celebs there that day, really nice lady.


----------



## sandmagnet (Feb 9, 2016)

Had 3 sheena Easton was 1 Stephanie Beecham was another and Jacqueline bisset .


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 9, 2016)

Fish said:



			I've met her, I made a decent donation to her sanctuary and I got an invite to her home, lots of celebs there that day, really nice lady.
		
Click to expand...

I think she passed away a couple of years ago unfortunately. Seem to remember hearing about it on the local news.


----------



## HankMarvin (Feb 9, 2016)

Robster59 said:



			Kate Bush :whoo:
	View attachment 18422

Click to expand...

That's just sad


----------



## chrisd (Feb 9, 2016)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Olivia Newton-john mmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Fish (Feb 9, 2016)

srixon 1 said:



			I think she passed away a couple of years ago unfortunately. Seem to remember hearing about it on the local news.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, 2 years ago last month to the big C, left everything to her sanctuary, she was only 67, when I met her in I think in 2003/4, she still looked great.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 10, 2016)

Diane Keen was my 1st real crush.
She used to be in a programme called "The Cuckoo Waltz" during the 70's with a very young Lewis Collins.


----------



## craigstardis1976 (Feb 10, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			She didn't do it for me but Jo Grant from Dr Who did
		
Click to expand...

Jo Grant was my first crush too, when I was five and I have to admit I still have that crush on 1970's Katy Manning. No wonder Jon Pertwee is my favorite Doctor!

As an adult, I admit I have a huge crush on Amanda Redman.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 10, 2016)

Jenny Agutter and Felicity Kendal and more recently, Julia Bradbury


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 10, 2016)

far too many to name


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 10, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			far too many to name
		
Click to expand...

As the mighty org has posted up different hotties I've been thinking "oh, forgot about her," and as the next one has been posted up, "forgot about her."

Oh to be a teenager in love again...


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 10, 2016)

Robster59 said:



			Kate Bush :whoo:

View attachment 18422

Click to expand...

She was a barmaid at my local pub, she was stunning. it was only her chain smoking marlboro's that put me off.


----------



## HowlingGale (Feb 10, 2016)

Seem to remember having a thing for Sam Fox and latterly Mariah Carey. Now realise they're both a bit bonkers and they're all of a sudden so much more attractive &#128540;.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Feb 10, 2016)

Kate Bush, Debbie Harry and yes......the blonde one out of Abba.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 10, 2016)

Toyah...maybe that was because, although she is same age as me a few months older, in her looks and exciting pop star life she was such a stark contrast to little boring me and my life.

And some years later - sure enough - I went out with a Goth for a few months.  A real odd couple we were.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 10, 2016)

Michelle Pfieffer
Kelly McGillis
Yancy Butler
Yasmine leBon
Cheetarah


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 10, 2016)

For those of a slightly younger generation you might remember Kelly Kapowski


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 10, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			For those of a slightly younger generation you might remember Kelly Kapowski






Click to expand...

What about the twins on Sweet Valley High?


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 10, 2016)

Mrs Robinson and Bree Daniel...


----------



## TheDiablo (Feb 10, 2016)

So funny seeing Sally James mentioned a couple of times - my best mates mum  - I will certainly have this saved on my phone for our round on Saturday as he really hates it!  :rofl:

For me, Rachel Stevens, Britney Spears and Kelly Brook made it on my bedroom wall


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 10, 2016)

I've always had a thing for brunettes rather than blondes, so all of my "crushes" have been on girls with the "Italian" look...
Linda Lusardi, the aforementioned Diane Keen, Vicki Michelle (out of 'allo 'allo) Nanette Newman, and Betty Rubble.


Nanette Newman was a belter when she was younger.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 10, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Toyah...maybe that was because, although she is same age as me a few months older, in her looks and exciting pop star life she was such a stark contrast to little boring me and my life.

And some years later - sure enough - I went out with a Goth for a few months.  A real odd couple we were.
		
Click to expand...

Toyah - back in the day...(though we were only _just _still teenagers)




But I forgot the crush I had on Olivia Hussey - from her role in Romeo and Juliet - oh how I shed a tear ...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 10, 2016)

I had 2. If I was in the mood for a blonde it was Selina Scott and if I fancied a brunette it was Bella Emberg  :thup:


----------



## GB72 (Feb 10, 2016)

When I was much younger Michaela Strachan. After that Kylie was always the favourite but also Jessica Alba when she was in Dark Angel (before the classic scenes in Sin City)


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 10, 2016)

i think the old saying of "so many women,so little time" comes to mind.


----------



## G.U.R (Feb 10, 2016)

1st was Farrah Fawcett Majors, then Blondie, then came Erika Elniak(Baywatch) and these days Scarlett Johansson. Although Linda Lussardi must take an honourable mention.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 10, 2016)

Olivia Neutron Bomb , Suzi Quattro and Sally James


----------



## GB72 (Feb 10, 2016)

G.U.R said:



			1st was Farrah Fawcett Majors, then Blondie, then came Erika Elniak(Baywatch) and these days Scarlett Johansson. Although Linda Lussardi must take an honourable mention.
		
Click to expand...

Good Call on Erika Elniak, totally forgot about her (now remembering her coming out of a cake in Under Siege)


----------



## IanG (Feb 10, 2016)

The poacher said:



			i think the old saying of "so many women,so little time" comes to mind.
		
Click to expand...

or 

i think the old saying of "so many women,so little chance" comes to mind.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 10, 2016)

IanG said:



			or 

i think the old saying of "so many women,so little chance" comes to mind.



Click to expand...


    unfortunately now im old i fear you are right.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 10, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Good Call on Erika Elniak, totally forgot about her (now remembering her coming out of a cake in Under Siege)
		
Click to expand...


Ha ha. I rewound and played that a few times. 

Joanna Lumley for me, although I will agree and give Erika an honourable mention for that film alone.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 10, 2016)

IanG said:



			or 

i think the old saying of "so many women,so little chance" comes to mind.



Click to expand...

True, little chance of them walking into the village pub in Ropsley. Still, their loss I suppose, they should put in more effort


----------



## Three (Feb 10, 2016)

Debbie Harry. 

Or "Blondie"  as the annoying uneducated used to call her


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 10, 2016)

I must of been fond of the more mature lady in my teens..
Victoria Principle, Lysette Anthony, Emma Forbes, Helena Christianson, 
Danni Minogue and does anyone remember Marilu Henner from Taxi?


----------



## Del_Boy (Feb 10, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			I must of been fond of the more mature lady in my teens..
Victoria Principle, Lysette Anthony, Emma Forbes, Helena Christianson, 
Danni Minogue and does anyone remember Marilu Henner from Taxi?
		
Click to expand...

VP was bang tidy.  Also had a major crush on Mandy Winger in Dallas as well as Emma Samms in The Colbys


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 10, 2016)

Del_Boy said:



			VP was bang tidy.  Also had a major crush on Mandy Winger in Dallas as well as Emma Samms in The Colbys
		
Click to expand...

How could I forget Emma Samms, she looked very similar to VP :thup:


----------



## richart (Feb 10, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			and does anyone remember Marilu Henner from Taxi?
		
Click to expand...

 I can remember a couple of things about her.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 10, 2016)

Del_Boy said:



			VP was bang tidy.  Also had a major crush on *Mandy Winger in Dallas* as well as Emma Samms in The Colbys
		
Click to expand...

now she was a STUNNER.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 10, 2016)

from way back very early teens - with very limited TV - Linda Cristal


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 10, 2016)

Debbie Harry, Catherine Bach and Amanda Burton from when she first appeeared in Brookside


----------



## Del_Boy (Feb 10, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			How could I forget Emma Samms, she looked very similar to VP :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Long brown hair, great legs and a great pair of bangers.  Happy days


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 10, 2016)

GB72 said:



			When I was much younger Michaela Strachan.
		
Click to expand...

Oh great call -  I once got myself along to a filming of "Hitman and Her" - she was even more bangable in real life.    

Can I throw in Philippa Forester and Anabel Giles as well please?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 10, 2016)

Fyldewhite said:



			and yes......the blonde one out of Abba.
		
Click to expand...

Bjorn the guitarist?


----------



## BrizoH71 (Feb 10, 2016)

therod said:



			Wilma Deering from Buck Rogers  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Back off! I saw her first! :ears:


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 10, 2016)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Oh great call -  I once got myself along to a filming of "Hitman and Her" - she was even more bangable in real life.
		
Click to expand...


Especially first thing in the morning and she's just in a white towelling dressing gown


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 10, 2016)

Oh how could I have forgotten Shirlee Holliman, the blonde backing singer from Wham!      She wouldn't have even had the chance of a white towelling dressing gown mate!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 10, 2016)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Oh how could I have forgotten Shirlee Holliman, the blonde backing singer from Wham!      She wouldn't have even had the chance of a white towelling dressing gown mate!
		
Click to expand...


Her house..she had to wear something to answer the door....but then again perhap's not


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 10, 2016)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Her house..she had to wear something to answer the door....but then again perhap's not

Click to expand...

I'd have gone round there to give her something to hang her washing on .... WOOOFFF!


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			As the mighty org has posted up different hotties I've been thinking "oh, forgot about her," and as the next one has been posted up, "forgot about her."

Oh to be a teenager in love again...
		
Click to expand...

If only i knew then, what i know now.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 10, 2016)

Guys , please keep clean and not let it descend further into the gutter

Thank you


----------



## Crow (Feb 10, 2016)

Nancy Drew Mysteries, Pamela Sue Martin.

She still looks good today.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Too many to mention , I'm lucky to still have my sight..


----------



## gregers (Feb 10, 2016)

kate bush,Suzanna hoffs.ANY of legs and co :lol:


----------



## Fyldewhite (Feb 10, 2016)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Bjorn the guitarist?
		
Click to expand...

:whoo:


----------



## paddyc (Feb 10, 2016)

Michelle Pfeiffer and Kim Cattrall......AW  suits you sir


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 10, 2016)

Jayne  Middlemis. Ex page three, ex top of the pops presenter, bit of a Geordie, but still got that something! 

Debbie Harry.

Diana Rigg as Emma Peel.


----------



## drewster (Feb 11, 2016)

Clare Grogan ,Winona Ryder and Victoria Principal !!!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 11, 2016)

My French teacher Miss Brennan - she would have been in late 20s and wore sheer nylon blouses.  Oh boy were we keen to have her come to our desk and check our work.  She had us all smitten!!


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Feb 11, 2016)

Daisy Duke, Madonna and Benazir Bhutto.


----------



## Jensen (Feb 11, 2016)

Linda Bellingham when see was in the Oxo adverts, oh yes....
Also liked Linda Lusardi and Vickey Michelle in 'allo 'allo


----------



## DRW (Feb 11, 2016)

Oh dear not to sure I should say, but Lacey from Cagney and Lacey, thought she was really hot!! (Sahron Gleese or similar is her name IIRC)


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 11, 2016)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Oh dear not to sure I should say, but Lacey from Cagney and Lacey, thought she was really hot!! (Sahron Gleese or similar is her name IIRC)






Click to expand...

i think you will find that Sharon played Christine Cagney,Tyne Daly played Mary Beth Lacy


----------



## DRW (Feb 11, 2016)

I mean the blond(er) haired one, doh I am so stupid :cheers:

Good gosh I miss the 80s big hair days!


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 11, 2016)

Tyne Daly did it for me till she opened her mouth


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 11, 2016)

Agnetha from Abba was hot


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 11, 2016)

Slightly off thread but still the on thread, I asked my three PPs today who from Skool they fancied but never managed to cop off with. Without a seconds thought they all responded within a fraction of a second of one another they were all arguing who was describing who first.
one sad act even told us the girls name he fancied when he was at primary skool.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 12, 2016)

As a teenager in the early to mid-70s, with TV being three channels, not going to the pictures that often, and with us having nothing in the way of celebrity publications in the house (the Sunday Post's The Hon Man being the only 'celeb' writer I came across) - the teenage crush field was very limited.

Valerie Singleton never tinkled my ivories - but Jenny Hanley most definitely played tunes that caused stirrings.   And then of course there was Linda Cristal (The High Chaparral for the under 40s  ) - my she seemed so stunningly exotic and from a place far, far away.


----------



## Snelly (Feb 12, 2016)

therod said:



			Wilma Deering from Buck Rogers  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good call.  One of the main baddies, Princess Ardala (Pam Hensley) also looked fantastic.  Naughty too.  


For me, Felicity Kendal in the Good Life was a definite crush.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 12, 2016)

therod said:



			Wilma Deering from Buck Rogers  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

as tweeky would say "biddy biddy biddy, check out wilma's ass buck"


----------

